# live weight price of a steer



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Anybody know what the live weight steer or bull price range is now?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

https://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ams_1992.pdf


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Alabama Cattle Auction Reports on The Cattle Range







cattlerange.com


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

More money in goats now than beef.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

90 cents a pound.


----------

